# This level of intelligence is what keeps us in business...



## abckidsmom (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm copying this from a friend, who emailed me a little story from her day:

I have a neighbor that is really young and sweet and well, bless her heart. Today I came home from work and my neighbor was in the yard. Both of her babies were strapped in their car seat and the hood of the car was up. I asked her if everything was okay. She said that no everything was going wrong. That her husband had bought her this car before he went to jail (again) and that it had been nothing but trouble. It just kept............








wait for it









wait for it








wait for it









RUNNING OUT OF GAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It was a titanic task to keep a straight face.

Bless her heart.


----------



## EMSrush (Apr 1, 2011)

No way...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have that same problem with my truck. I keep getting it towed to the shop. They will fix it for a couple of days and then bam it happens again. April fools lo


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2011)

They need to have licenses to procreate.


----------

